
How Comcast became a toll-collecting, nuke-wielding hydra - flyingyeti
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/how-comcast-became-a-toll-collecting-hydra-with-a-nuke.ars
======
joelhaus
Terrific analysis. This bit summarizes much of the article:

> Level 3 thought it was entirely fair—in part because this is not traffic
> that is transiting _through_ Comcast's network, but traffic that is headed
> for Comcast subscribers and was _requested_ by them. Under this view,
> Comcast is trying to charge a content provider for the very access to
> content that it is selling to its own customers. _

